
Oxford University extends exam times for women's benefit - throwaway13456
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2018/02/01/oxford-university-extends-exam-times-womens-benefit/
======
c3534l
I see no problem with adjusting requirements, so long as standards remain high
and it is fair and equally applied, to better suit the pool of people being
taught. I think the more interesting takeaway is that it didn't actually work.
The idea that women underperform in STEM exams because of how the tests were
administered proved wrong.

------
duxup
Hard to know if it helped but 15 min on an exam extra, if everyone gets it,
yeah sure why not.

